# Epic erklärt, warum Entwickler den Epic Games Store wählen



## Darkmoon76 (21. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Epic erklärt, warum Entwickler den Epic Games Store wählen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Epic erklärt, warum Entwickler den Epic Games Store wählen*


----------



## Jens238 (21. März 2019)

Das hätte man auch in einen Satz mit drei Worten packen können...

Die Bestechungsgelder stimmen...


----------



## BxBender (21. März 2019)

Immerr wieder gern gesehen: 

Goldrush-Stimmung wie im wilden Westen!

Erst 3D.

Dann VR.

Aktuell EPIC und Exklusivdeals. 

Jetzt kommt noch Google mit seinem Streaming-Klimbim dazu: ich brauche das alles nicht und werde es aussitzen.


----------



## Enisra (21. März 2019)

Warum? 

https://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2000/10/23

oder wegen der tollen Features?


----------



## CoDBFgamer (21. März 2019)

So langsam frage ich moch, ob das noch Wettbewerbskonofrm ist?   Dann würde ich Steam dazu raten eine Klage beim EU-Gerichtshof einzureichen.


----------



## Tut_Ench (21. März 2019)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> So langsam frage ich moch, ob das noch Wettbewerbskonofrm ist?   Dann würde ich Steam dazu raten eine Klage beim EU-Gerichtshof einzureichen.



Auf welcher Basis möchtest du denn klagen? Zu den Exklusivdeal gehören immer zwei, Epic bietet die Konditionen an und die Entwickler nehmen sie an. Ich kann daran leider erstmal nicht ungesetzliches sehen.

Ich bin ehrlich auf zwei Dinge gespannt:
1. Wie lange kann Epic diese Geldmaschine aufrecht halten und den Entwicklern Umsatzgarantien geben?
2. Was erreichen die Exklusivspiele nach dem Exklusivjahr für Verkaufszahlen?


----------



## MrFob (21. März 2019)

Jo, ungefaehr das konnte man sich ja eugentlich an einer Hand ausrechnen.

Das einzige, was ich nicht so ganz verstanden habe ist das hier


> und, dass sie sich den Platz ihres Spiels im Store nicht mit anderen Titeln teilen müssen.


 Fuer mich sieht der Epic Store auf der Frontseite erstmal nicht gross anders aus als Steam (ausser, dass es weniger Sortier-Features gibt und sie halt auf diese leidige Kachel-Optik setzen).
Also was soll der Spruch? Natuerlich muessen sich alle den Platz teilen. Das einzige ist halt, dass Epic (im Moment noch) viel weniger SPiele im Store hat als Steam und deswegen jedes gefuehlt mehr Platz hat. Meinen die das? Wenn ja, dann war das aber komisch formuliert. Und das wird sich mit der Zeit auch genauso geben, wie sich das auch bei Steam, GoG und allen anderen getan hat.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. März 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Jo, ungefaehr das konnte man sich ja eugentlich an einer Hand ausrechnen.
> 
> Das einzige, was ich nicht so ganz verstanden habe ist das hier
> Fuer mich sieht der Epic Store auf der Frontseite erstmal nicht gross anders aus als Steam (ausser, dass es weniger Sortier-Features gibt und sie halt auf diese leidige Kachel-Optik setzen).
> Also was soll der Spruch? Natuerlich muessen sich alle den Platz teilen. Das einzige ist halt, dass Epic (im Moment noch) viel weniger SPiele im Store hat als Steam und deswegen jedes gefuehlt mehr Platz hat. Meinen die das? Wenn ja, dann war das aber komisch formuliert. Und das wird sich mit der Zeit auch genauso geben, wie sich das auch bei Steam, GoG und allen anderen getan hat.



Epic hat stolze 42 Spiele im Store einschließlich Early Access und eigener wie Unreal Tournament. 
Dazu kommen 19 Ankündigungen. 

Das ist momentan noch kein Store, das ist einfach noch Experimentierphase. Von einem Store sind die weit, weit entfernt. 

Apropos, gerade wollte der Epic Launcher Updaten und ich konnte mich danach nicht einloggen. Es kam eine Meldung "Wir lassen nur eine bestimmte Zahl Nutzer gleichzeitig auf unser System, bitte warten Sie". Ich dachte ich schaue nicht richtig. Hat dann ein, zwei Minuten gedauert und ich war drin. Solche Warteschleifen kannte ich bisher nur von MMORPGs, bei Shops habe ich das noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Jens238 (21. März 2019)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> 1. Wie lange kann Epic diese Geldmaschine aufrecht halten und den Entwicklern Umsatzgarantien geben?



Ich würde sagen:, bis der Fortnite Brunnen aufhört zu sprudeln...

Personal, Strom/Wartungskosten der Server, Umsatzgarantien, Publisher Bestechungsgelder und der Verzicht auf Lizenzgebüren der Unreal Engine werden wohl spätestens dann die 12% Anteil komplett auffressen.


----------



## Malifurion (21. März 2019)

Ich arbeite selbst mit UE4 und als Entwickler begrüße ich zwar die Konditionen, aber eine stabile Fanbase und Community ist viel wichtiger als die vielen Scheine, die Epic einen unter die Nase reiben will. Was bringt es, wenn man ein Game macht, dass reinhauen könnte wie ne Bombe aber durch die Exklusivität seitens Epic soviel Shitstorm auf sich zieht, dass man auf Steam wohl nen besseren Umsatz gefahren wäre.


----------



## MrFob (21. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Epic hat stolze 42 Spiele im Store einschließlich Early Access und eigener wie Unreal Tournament.
> Dazu kommen 19 Ankündigungen.



Naja, so dachte ich es mir ja. Ist aber trotzdem merkwuerdig formuliert in dem Fall.

Haha, und das mit der Wartezeit ist krass.


----------



## BxBender (21. März 2019)

Jens238 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen:, bis der Fortnite Brunnen aufhört zu sprudeln...
> 
> Personal, Strom/Wartungskosten der Server, Umsatzgarantien, Publisher Bestechungsgelder und der Verzicht auf Lizenzgebüren der Unreal Engine werden wohl spätestens dann die 12% Anteil komplett auffressen.



Derzeit kommen die mit den 12% locker klar.
Man hat eine Webseite, der ein Kleinkind mit Frontpage kleistern kann.
Ein paar Server hingestellt, um die 10 angesagten Spiele anzubieten.
Sicherheit etc. braucht es nicht.
Würde man die ganzen Dinge und Unkosten wie Valve haben, würde man ganz schön dicke Backen machen.
Ich will jetzt nicht sagen, dass 30% unbedingt sein müssen, aber irgendwo dazwischen werden wohl schon die wahren Unkosten zusammenkommen, die ein riesiges Projekt verschlingen kann, wenn man damit auch noch Gewinn für Expansion etc. abwerfen muss.
Die derzeitige Schiene von EPIC ist nunmal, auf Gedeih und Verderb mit Harakiri Attacke auf den Gegner loszustürmen.
Sie haben ein dickes User- und Geldpolster, derzeit so gut wie keine Unkosten.
Die Exklusivdeals und stark asugeweitete Features etc. werden jedoch ihren tribut fordern udn der Düsenjet mit den Marketingschreihälsen wird irgendwann der Sprit auszugehen drohen.
Wenn dann keine sichere Landung eingelegt wird, droht das irgendwann an Geld zu mangeln.
Meiner Meinung nach wird man irgendwann auf Normalkurs setzen müssen.
D.h. normale Preise im Shop, angehobene Abgaben der Entwickler, weniger oder keine gratis Games mehr, teure Exklusivdeals werden aussterben.
Man muss es auch andersrum sehen: wenn Valve sich bedroht fühlt, kann man jederzeit auch die gleiche Masche fahren.
Wenn es soweit kommt, könen die User nur noch die Köpfe einziehen.
Das Ende bei den Streaming Diensten sehe ich jetzt schon kommen.
Ehe ich überhaupt in der LAge bin diesen Käse zu nutzen, sidn die Dienste schon so angewachsen udn zerstreut udn preislich absolut unattraktiv geworden, das sich gar nicht erst überhaupt versuchen werde, den Mist auf den TV zu lassen, eben weil ich mir auch den Frust ersparen will, wo ich was schauen kann oder eben nicht.
Dann schau tman halt weiterhin eine gewisse Auswahl davon "gratis" im normalen TV, wenn es denn eben läuft.
Ansonsten mus sman mal die "Alternative" nutzen, dann brauch tman auch nicht nachts um 5 Formel 1 anschmeißen, wenn man dann gerade erst von einer Feier kommt, oder Folge 16 von 22 von Staffel X verpasst hat.


----------



## Subarzer (21. März 2019)

> Verkauft sich ein Spiel schlechter als erwartet, dann erhalten die Entwickler die Differenz zum ausgehandelten Mindestumsatz direkt von Epic Games. Dadurch bekommen die Studios einen bestimmten Betrag, selbst dann, wenn sie gar nicht so viele Spiele verkauft haben.





> Da scheint man auch einen Shitstorm der enttäuschten Kunden hinzunehmen.


Hängt halt direkt zusammen... Wird dann auch die Zukunft zeigen, obs sich diese Art der Bestechung (ist eine in meinen Augen) negativ auf die Spiele auswirkt. Müssen sich ja nichmehr so viel Mühe geben, wenn sie durch den "Deal" ihre Ausgaben wieder reinbekommen...


----------



## ICamus (22. März 2019)

Sie lassen sich kaufen wie billige Nutten. Absolut nachvollziehbarer, aber absolut beschissener Move. Dazu kommen natürlich die vielfältigen Zensuroptionen um das eigene Produkt auf der Plattform immer ins rechte Licht rücken zu können.

Ein Pisswettbewerb der Unternehmen, welcher auf dem Rücken der Kunden ausgetragen wird.


----------



## Loosa (22. März 2019)

Bei PC World hatten sie bessere Argumente gebracht:
Steam's iron grip on PC gaming is probably over even if the Epic Games Store fails
_“Epic doesn’t need to convince players [to abandon Steam.] It only needs to convince developers.”_

Ein langer Artikel, aber sehr lesenswert.
Ganz, ganz grob zusammengefasst:

Gute Worte, oder der schönste Launcher, werden Spieler nicht überzeugen. Ohne Druck _werden_ Spieler ihr gewohntes Umfeld nicht verlassen. Ich habe fast alle meine Spiele da. Warum sollte ich Gewohnheitstier woanders hin?
Aber die Fragmentierung hat nicht mit Epic angefangen. Wer es sich leisten konnte hat Valve schon lange den Rücken gekehrt.
EA mit Origin? Activision mit Battle.net. Bethesda hatte auch keine Lust mehr (und was tobte da das Netz). Ubisoft traute sich nicht ganz raus... bisher.

Der Unterschied ist, dass jetzt eben auch die etwas Kleineren eine echte Wahl haben und diese anscheinend auch gerne nutzen.

Auf die jetzigen, ersten Wechsel mag man ja locker verzichten. Aber was, wenn mehr Entwickler keinen Bock mehr auf Steam haben? Was, wenn Cyberpunk so riesig wird wie erhofft... und bei Epic herauskommt? Der Spielekatalog dieses Jahr könnte sehr schnell sehr schrumpfen.

Der Autor sagt jedenfalls voraus, dass es keinen Unterschied macht ob Epic Erfolg hat oder nicht. Falls sie scheitern wird die Fragmentierung nur noch zunehmen, und es eher noch mehr Launcher geben, nicht weniger.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. März 2019)

Welche Kleineren sollen denn eine Wahl haben? Gerade die Kleinen sind es doch, die überhaupt erst durch Steam irgendeine Relevanz haben. Epic will die nicht, Epic ist absolut selektiv, die habe nnicht mal zehn neue Spiele im Monat. Einen eigenen Launcher oder Verkauf über eigene Webseite? Wie ist das dann mit DRM und Kopierschutz? Selbst Paradox dürfte da heftig schlucken und arge Probleme bekommen obwohl sie heftig viele Spiele haben und recht viele Fans. 

Fakt ist, bis auf die großen japanischen Hersteller wie Square Enix, Bandai Namco, Capcom und Co. sind alle großen westlichen Studios dabei Fremden Diensten den Rücken zuzukehren. Und diese großen japanischen Firmen haben übrigens auch alle eigene Webshops nur halt (noch) keine eigenen Launcher. Ubisoft hat den Deal mit Epic bzgl. Division 2 sicher nur gemacht, weil Epic ihnen einen Batzen Geld dafür versprochen hat. Die hätten auch sonst ausschließlich problemlos nur auf uPlay veröffentlichen können. Nur Epic kann das nicht ewig machen, irgendwann müssen sie ja auch mal Geld damit verdienen.

Wenn Epic nicht mehr zahlen will, dann wird es ihnen auf lange Frist genauso gehen wie Steam. Beide Plattformen werden auf lange Sicht nur noch Launcher für kleine und Mittelgroße Studios sein, für Vertriebsfirmen wie Deep Silver, THQ und ähnlichen sowie den ganzen Indies.


----------



## Worrel (22. März 2019)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Auf welcher Basis möchtest du denn klagen? Zu den Exklusivdeal gehören immer zwei, Epic bietet die Konditionen an und die Entwickler nehmen sie an. Ich kann daran leider erstmal nicht ungesetzliches sehen.



Ganz einfach: Ein Entwickler/Publisher, der ein Spiel auf Steam ankündigt, muß ja vorher irgend einen Vertrag mit Steam abgeschlossen haben, in dem dann ua. drin steht, daß das Spiel bei Steam veröffentlicht wird. Wenn Entwickler/Publisher nun  nicht glaubhaft versichern können, daß das _ein anderes _Spiel ist, was sie jetzt exklusiv bei Epic rausbringen, müßte Valve auf Nichterfüllung des Vertrages klagen können.


----------



## Worrel (22. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ubisoft hat den Deal mit Epic bzgl. Destiny 2 sicher nur gemacht, weil ..



Destiny 2 ist Bungie@Battle.Net


----------



## suggysug (22. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Ein Entwickler/Publisher, der ein Spiel auf Steam ankündigt, *muß* ja vorher irgend einen Vertrag mit Steam abgeschlossen haben,....


Muß? Nö muß er nicht, selbst in anderen Branchen sind (Kauf)Vorverträge nicht Pflicht.
Steam hatte das auch bisher nicht mal nötig weil niemand sie bisher rausgefordert hatte.


----------



## MichaelG (22. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Muß? Nö muß er nicht, selbst in anderen Branchen sind Kaufverträge nicht Pflicht.
> Steam hatte das auch bisher nicht mal nötig weil niemand sie bisher rausgefordert hatte.



Das wiederum bezweifle ich. Auf welcher Basis sollen dann die Bezahlung und andere Rahmenbedingungen geregelt werden wenn ohne Vertrag ? Wenn der Publisher sagt nö ich zahle Dir jetzt einfach mal so 2% weniger weil mir irgendetwas nicht paßt (Shopplatzierung, Platzierung bei den Suchergebnissen was auch immer)  und es liegt kein Vertrag vor wie will Steam dann auf sein Recht pochen oder umgekehrt der Publisher auf sein Release wenn er korrekt 30% abführt ? Wie wird das mit den Thema Patches (Frequenz, Schnelligkeit der zur Verfügung Stellung für Kunden sobald der Publisher den Patch Steam aufgespielt hat) usw. ? Wie werden potentielle finanzielle Ausfälle geregelt wenn die Steamserver mal länger down sind (Ddos-Attacken z.B.). Obwohl Steam davon glücklicherweise seit längerem verschont wurde. Ich bezweifle daß das ganze seit über 10 Jahren mal eben so nur rein per Handschlag und "Geldkoffer" abgelaufen sein soll. Bei den Summen und bei den Umfängen. Konkurrenz hin oder her.


----------



## suggysug (22. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das wiederum bezweifle ich. Auf welcher Basis soll dann die Bezahlung geregelt werden ohne Vertrag ? Wenn der Publisher sagt nö ich zahle Dir jetzt einfach mal so 2% weniger weil mir irgendetwas nicht paßt und es liegt kein Vertrag vor wie will Steam dann auf sein Recht pochen oder umgekehrt der Publisher auf sein Release wenn er korrekt 30% abführt ?


Gar nicht? ^^
Und deswegen wird es auch keine rechtlichen Schritte geben. Ich meine Kaufverträge in Form von Exklusivrechte. (da hab ich mich bisschen falsch ausgdrückt)
Natürlich macht man Kaufverträge der Preise und Abnahme regelt. Aber Vorverträge weniger die Publisher zwingen einen Launcher zu nutzen. Wie gesagt hätte Steam bisher auch nicht nötig. Der Publisher entscheidet welche Plattform er wählt.


----------



## MichaelG (22. März 2019)

Und Du glaubst ernsthaft Steam macht im großen Stil Werbung für Spiele von Firma X und läßt sich dann widerstandslos den Deal vor der Nase wegschnappen ohne was in der Hinterhand zu haben ? Dann wäre Gabe wirklich dümmer als ich dachte. Spätestens als EA angefangen hat sich von Steam zu separieren hätte er hier Lunte riechen müssen und seine Deals entsprechend anpassen. Und das ist schon zig Jahre her. ME 1 erschien z.B. noch über Steam Teil 2 und 3 afaik schon nicht mehr. 

Soo doof kann man nicht sein. Mal abwarten ob und was im Hintergrund abläuft und abgelaufen ist wissen wir ja nicht. Vielleicht mußte Epic an Steam auch Schadenersatz abführen für offensichtlich für Steam überflüssige Werbeaktionen.


----------



## suggysug (22. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und Du glaubst ernsthaft Steam macht im großen Stil Werbung für Spiele von Firma X und läßt sich dann widerstandslos den Deal vor der Nase wegschnappen ohne was in der Hinterhand zu haben ? Dann wäre Gabe wirklich dümmer als ich dachte. Spätestens als EA angefangen hat sich von Steam zu separieren hätte er hier Lunte riechen müssen und seine Deals entsprechend anpassen. Soo doof kann man nicht sein. Mal abwarten ob und was im Hintergrund abläuft und abgelaufen ist wissen wir ja nicht. Vielleicht mußte Epic an Steam auch Schadenersatz abführen für offensichtlich für Steam überflüssige Werbeaktionen.



Sag mir hat Steam mit Metro Exedus geworben?
Und damit mein ich mit "Bald auf Steam erhältlich".


----------



## MichaelG (22. März 2019)

Natürlich hat Steam damit geworben. Aber wurde Steam der Deal kurz vor Release weggeschnappt ? Natürlich war das der Fall. Denn mit Exodus begann ja das Epic-Dilemma ja. Aber weißt Du ob Epic an Steam nicht eine Ausgleichszahlung leisten mußte, weil sie den Deal torpediert haben oder (aber auch wahrscheinlicher) der Publisher mußte wegen Vertragsverletzung eine Strafzahlung an Steam abtreten (und hat das Geld von Epic zurückbekommen)  ? Sprich daß bei einem Releaseverstoß durch den Publisher Strafzahlungen fällig werden ?

Falls nicht wäre Gabe jedenfalls dümmer als ich gedacht habe.


----------



## suggysug (22. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Natürlich hat Steam damit geworben. Aber wurde Steam der Deal kurz vor Release weggeschnappt ? Und mit Exodus begann ja das Epic-Dilemma ja. Aber weißt Du ob Epic an Steam eine Ausgleichszahlung leisten mußte oder der Publisher (und hat das Geld von Epic zurückbekommen)  ?


Ich bezweifel es.
Aber wer weiß ist ja nur Spekulation.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. März 2019)

Jedenfalls ist das richtig dreckiges Geschäftsgebahren, man könnte schon von unseriös sprechen. Steam als Werbeplattform nutzen lassen und dann kurz vor Release  Deals für ihre Plattform machen.. Dazu bleibt die Shopseite und das Forum weiter auf Steam erhalten, steht nur 2020 dann bei dem Spiel dran. Sprich: Wenn das im Epic Store erschienen ist, nutzen die Leute dann trotzdem noch das Steamforum dafür, weil das ja noch da bleibt. Dreister geht's nicht mehr oder?


----------



## suggysug (22. März 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist das richtig dreckiges Geschäftsgebahren, man könnte schon von unseriös sprechen. Steam als Werbeplattform nutzen lassen und dann kurz vor Release  Deals für ihre Plattform machen.. Dazu bleibt die Shopseite und das Forum weiter auf Steam erhalten, steht nur 2020 dann bei dem Spiel dran. Sprich: Wenn das im Epic Store erschienen ist, nutzen die Leute dann trotzdem noch das Steamforum dafür, weil das ja noch da bleibt. Dreister geht's nicht mehr oder?



Da kann selbst ich nicht wiedersprechen ^^.
Nur ich Frage mich immer noch ob Steam vielleicht allgemein Werbung macht, vielleicht auch für Cyberpunk ohne vertraglichen Rückhalt seitens CD Project Red zu haben.


----------



## MRRadioactiv (22. März 2019)

Am besten guckt man mal auf die Metro Exodus Community Seite bei Steam. Da gibts unzählige Einträge von Spielern die den Epic Launcher nutzen (und Probleme haben). Valve sollte wirklich dagegen vorgehen, oder den Publisher dafür zahlen lassen. Klar wirds bei Metro etwas komplizierter da ja manche Spieler das Spiel auf Steam besitzen - sollte ähnliches aber auch bei den anderen Spielen passieren - wäre es wirklich dringend notwendig das etwas passiert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. März 2019)

MRRadioactiv schrieb:


> Am besten guckt man mal auf die Metro Exodus Community Seite bei Steam. Da gibts unzählige Einträge von Spielern die den Epic Launcher nutzen (und Probleme haben). Valve sollte wirklich dagegen vorgehen, oder den Publisher dafür zahlen lassen. Klar wirds bei Metro etwas komplizierter da ja manche Spieler das Spiel auf Steam besitzen - sollte ähnliches aber auch bei den anderen Spielen passieren - wäre es wirklich dringend notwendig das etwas passiert.



Das wäre leicht regelbar. Bei Spielen die es im Epic Store gibt, dann nur Leuten im Steamforum die Berechtigung zum Schreiben geben, die es auf Steam gekauft bzw. den Key auf Steam eingelöst haben. Andere hätten dann kein Zutritt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. März 2019)

Der Kerl erzählt nur noch mal das, was schon längst bekannt ist. Aber immerhin ist er ehrlich. 

Ich bezweifle aber, dass sich das langfristig für Epic rentiert. Irgendwann werden auch die zurückrudern und ihre Konditionen anpassen müssen. 



MichaelG schrieb:


> Natürlich hat Steam damit geworben. Aber wurde Steam der Deal kurz vor Release weggeschnappt ? Natürlich war das der Fall. Denn mit Exodus begann ja das Epic-Dilemma ja. Aber weißt Du ob Epic an Steam nicht eine Ausgleichszahlung leisten mußte, weil sie den Deal torpediert haben oder (aber auch wahrscheinlicher) der Publisher mußte wegen Vertragsverletzung eine Strafzahlung an Steam abtreten (und hat das Geld von Epic zurückbekommen)  ? Sprich daß bei einem Releaseverstoß durch den Publisher Strafzahlungen fällig werden ?
> 
> Falls nicht wäre Gabe jedenfalls dümmer als ich gedacht habe.



Würde zumindest erklären, warum Valve da in dieser Debatte vergleichsweise ruhig bleibt.  Aber wer weiß, vielleicht kommt seitens Valve ja noch n Statement.


----------



## AlBundyFan (22. März 2019)

es gibt natürlich vorteile für die entwickler . und das mit dem mindesteinnahmen ist natürlich gut. wird aber bald vorbei sein. denn auf dauer ist das kein geschäftsmodell für epic.

aber die aussage mit "Hinzu kommen noch Features wie die volle Kontrolle über die Produktseite im Store und, dass sie sich den Platz ihres Spiels im Store nicht mit anderen Titeln teilen müssen." verstehe ich nicht.

die produktseite ist doch in jedem store (und auf jeder website) doch eine seite, die sich um das gewählte spiel dreht. warum soll man die irgendwo mit einem anderen spiel teilen müssen?

oder geht es darum, daß bei steam auch eine liste von ähnlichen spielen aufscheint?

und übrigens. im gleichen zeitraum in dem man hier die 20 exklusivspiele von epic bespricht kommen auf steam 500 neue spiele rein von denen mehr als 20 gleich gut sind wie die exklusivspiele von epic.

ich frage mich daher immer wieder, warum die medien (auch pcgames) so tun ,als würde es hier eine revolution geben vergleichbar dazu als damals die schallplatte von der CD abgelöst wurde und steam ist die schallplatte.

nichts davon ist für den konsumenten bemerkbar.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Destiny 2 ist Bungie@Battle.Net



ich denk mal er meinte Division 2


----------



## Spiritogre (22. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Destiny 2 ist Bungie@Battle.Net



Ich war müde, ich meinte natürlich Division 2, sorry.


----------



## Bonkic (22. März 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das wäre leicht regelbar. Bei Spielen die es im Epic Store gibt, dann nur Leuten im Steamforum die Berechtigung zum Schreiben geben, die es auf Steam gekauft bzw. den Key auf Steam eingelöst haben. Andere hätten dann kein Zutritt.



oh gott, ist das dein ernst? - "wer hier nicht gekauft hat, darf hier auch nicht drüber reden!!! doofe epic-peasants sollen gefälligt unter sich bleiben!!!!" - sind wir jetzt endgültig im kindergarten angelangt? meine güte, kommt echt mal klar.


----------



## Jens238 (22. März 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> oh gott, ist das dein ernst? - "wer hier nicht gekauft hat, darf hier auch nicht drüber reden!!! doofe epic-peasants sollen gefälligt unter sich bleiben!!!!" - sind wir jetzt endgültig im kindergarten angelangt? meine güte, kommt echt mal klar.



Was hat das mit Kindergarten zu tun? 
Der Betrieb einer solchen Plattform kostet nunmal Geld... Die Publisher haben nun die Wahl. Etwas mehr bezahlen und eine gute Infrastruktur nutzen um seine Kunden zu erreichen, oder sich von Epic schmieren lassen und von der gesparten Kohle mangels Community Funktionen im EGS ein eigenes Support Forum betreiben...


----------



## Spassbremse (22. März 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> oh gott, ist das dein ernst? - "wer hier nicht gekauft hat, darf hier auch nicht drüber reden!!! doofe epic-peasants sollen gefälligt unter sich bleiben!!!!" - sind wir jetzt endgültig im kindergarten angelangt? meine güte, kommt echt mal klar.



Das sehe ich überhaupt nicht als "Kindergarten". Es ist m. E. ein vollkommen legitimes Bestreben eines Betreibers, "parasitären" Mitbewerbern die Nutzung seiner eigenen Infrastruktur zu untersagen.  Nicht nur das, ich würde sagen, es ist aus rein ökonomischer Sicht sinnvoll und sogar notwendig.


----------



## Riddickulous (22. März 2019)

Zitat: "Dazu gehört, dass Epic Games einen Mindestumsatz garantiert. Verkauft sich ein Spiel schlechter als erwartet, dann erhalten die Entwickler die Differenz zum ausgehandelten Mindestumsatz direkt von Epic Games. "

Wenn Fortnite irgendwann den Bach runter geht und die Spielerzahlen langsam sinken, wie finanziert sich Epic dann um den Mindestumsatz zu garantieren? Je nach dem was verhandelt wurde, kann die Summe sicher beträchtlich hoch ausfallen.
Zudem bekommen die Publisher sicher noch mal Kohle oben drauf für den Exklusiv Deal, das ist auch eine Form der Bestechung.

Ich könnte drauf wetten, dass es bald Werbung in Spielen gibt die über den Epic Launcher laufen.


----------



## Bonkic (22. März 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das sehe ich überhaupt nicht als "Kindergarten". Es ist m. E. ein vollkommen legitimes Bestreben eines Betreibers, "parasitären" Mitbewerbern die Nutzung seiner eigenen Infrastruktur zu untersagen.  Nicht nur das, ich würde sagen, es ist aus rein ökonomischer Sicht sinnvoll und sogar notwendig.


epic nutzt die infrastruktur von steam nicht. epic kann seinen usern wohl kaum "verbieten" sich an anderer stelle über ein spiel auszutauschen. nicht epics problem oder schuld, wenn sie das ausgerechnet in den steam-foren tun.  ab davon erscheinen metro und co. ja durchaus noch via steam, nur eben später. würde ein release komplett abgeblasen, würde wohl auch die produktseite über kurz oder lang abgeschaltet werden.

Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. März 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> epic nutzt die infrastruktur von steam nicht. epic kann seinen usern wohl kaum "verbieten" sich an anderer stelle über ein spiel auszutauschen. nicht epics problem oder schuld, wenn sie das ausgerechnet in den steam-foren tun.  ab davon erscheinen metro und co. ja durchaus noch via steam, nur eben später. würde ein release komplett abgeblasen, würde wohl auch die produktseite über kurz oder lang abgeschaltet werden.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk



Es ist doch für Vorbesteller schon dort erschienen.


----------



## Enisra (22. März 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> oh gott, ist das dein ernst? - "wer hier nicht gekauft hat, darf hier auch nicht drüber reden!!! doofe epic-peasants sollen gefälligt unter sich bleiben!!!!" - sind wir jetzt endgültig im kindergarten angelangt? meine güte, kommt echt mal klar.



die Innitiatoren der Sache haben vielleicht nicht so den Weitblick und da ist es vielleicht wirklich Kindergarten, aber man muss den anderen da schon zustimmen wenn man das so regelt
Ich meine schön, man kann ganz doll viel mehr Geld einnehmen, aber dann muss man sich halt auch selbst um die Infrastrucktur kümmern die Steam so mitbringt und in dem Maß wie Epic da vorgeht und mit allergewalt und einem Billigheimerstore ohne Features hinstellt, dann wäre es nicht Falsch von Steam dem einem Riegel vor zu schieben

Steam bietet ja schon Quasi die Features umsonst, wenn man die selbst verkauft, aber so?


----------



## Jens238 (22. März 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Steam bietet ja schon Quasi die Features umsonst



Nun ja... Ganz so umsonst ist ja nun auch nicht für die Publisher...
Das ganze drum herum ist in der Umsatzbeteiligung ja sozusagen inklusive.
Spart sich ein Publisher das, muss er halt selbst dafür sorge tragen, ganz einfache Kiste...


----------



## Bonkic (22. März 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> die Innitiatoren der Sache haben vielleicht nicht so den Weitblick und da ist es vielleicht wirklich Kindergarten



um die gings mir auch in erster linie; also um die beleidigten schreihälse, die meinen, dass die anderen kinder nicht über das spiel reden dürfen, das sie selbst (bei steam) noch nicht spielen dürfen.

zum umgang der plattformen untereinander hatte ich alles gesagt. offenbar ist valve selbst aber nicht so kleinkariert, wie einige seiner user. auch wenn sie den metro-deal damals als "unfair" bezeichnet hatten. übrigens scheint mit dessen ablauf auch epic selbst nicht so ganz glücklich gewesen zu sein; man werde so was in der form (vermutlich gemünzt auf die kurzfristigkeit) nicht wieder tun, hieß es in irgendeinem interview.


----------



## Loosa (22. März 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist das richtig dreckiges Geschäftsgebahren, man könnte schon von unseriös sprechen. Steam als Werbeplattform nutzen lassen und dann kurz vor Release  Deals für ihre Plattform machen.. Dazu bleibt die Shopseite und das Forum weiter auf Steam erhalten, steht nur 2020 dann bei dem Spiel dran.



Über Steam Direct kostet es vorab $100 wenn man ein Spiel bei Steam einstellen will. Man _bezahlt _also für den Werbe- und Verkaufsplatz. Wenn ich so ein Spiel zurückziehe ist das Geld futsch. Da wäre ich doch blöd, es rauszunehmen nur um ein Jahr später die Gebühr nochmal zu zahlen.

Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei größeren Spielen/Publishern aussieht, aber es dürfte wohl eher teurer sein.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. März 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> epic nutzt die infrastruktur von steam nicht. epic kann seinen usern wohl kaum "verbieten" sich an anderer stelle über ein spiel auszutauschen. nicht epics problem oder schuld, wenn sie das ausgerechnet in den steam-foren tun.



Wie so oft, ist meine Antwort allgemein(gültig) formuliert und nicht konkret auf Epic bezogen. Im vorliegenden Fall nutzen die User, aber auch die Devs wohl die Steamforen, um sich auszutauschen. Das ist natürlich erst einmal nicht (unmittelbar) Epics Schuld, aber ich mutmaße, dass sie das auch nicht besonders stören dürfte.

Steam/Valve dagegen erbringt eine Leistung - in dem Fall die Bereitstellung der Infrastruktur - ohne davon profitieren zu können. Insofern muss es in ihrem ureigensten Interesse liegen, dem einen Riegel vorzuschieben. Das wiederum versetzt Epic in den Zugzwang, ähnliche und m. E. vollkommen rudimentäre Features anzubieten.

Nur so funktioniert Wettbewerb. 

Um nochmal meine Position ggü. EGS zusammen zu fassen:

Grundsätzlich bin ich neutral und generell ein Freund von freier Marktwirtschaft und Wettbewerb. Konkurrenz ist nie verkehrt, insofern begrüße ich *eigentlich* den Versuch von Epic, da mitzumischen. 

Aktuell gefällt mir aber weder ihre Exklusiv-Strategie, noch der in meinen Augen viel zu dünne Umfang an Leistungen, den sie für die eigentlichen (End-)kunden bieten. Zu wenig, zu teuer, plakativ ausgedrückt.

Für Entwickler mag die Offerte aktuell sehr verführerisch sein, für Spieler dagegen ist sie es nicht.


----------



## suggysug (22. März 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Für Entwickler mag die Offerte aktuell sehr verführerisch sein, *für Spieler dagegen ist sie es nicht.*



Hängt von der Qualität der Exklusivität ab.
Wenn Epic sich weitere Kassenschlager ergattern. Werden auch Spieler der Verführung nicht wiederstehen.

Nehmen wir mal ganz frech an:
Morgen würde CDPR sagen das Cyberpunk exklusiv im Epicstore kommt und die Test lobpreisen das Spiel richtig gut wie Witcher 3, was dann? Ich bezweifel stark das die Masse es boykottieren wird. Einige werden hier schimpfen und Epic und CDPR verfluchen aber trotzdem das Spiel spielen (zumindest ein Teil von ihnen).


----------



## Worrel (22. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> ME 1 erschien z.B. noch über Steam Teil 2 und 3 afaik schon nicht mehr.


Teil 2 gibt's immer noch auf Steam, erst Teil 3 ist Origin-exklusiv.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Hängt von der Qualität der Exklusivität ab.
> Wenn Epic sich weitere Kassenschlager ergattern. Werden auch Spieler der Verführung nicht wiederstehen.
> 
> Nehmen wir mal ganz frech an:
> Morgen würde CDPR sagen das Cyberpunk exklusiv im Epicstore kommt und die Test lobpreisen das Spiel richtig gut wie Witcher 3, was dann? Ich bezweifel stark das die Masse es boykottieren wird. Einige werden hier schimpfen und Epic und CDPR verfluchen aber trotzdem das Spiel spielen (zumindest ein Teil von ihnen).



Da dürftest Du nicht ganz falsch liegen.

Ich selbst habe mit Zeitexklusivität jetzt kein Problem, ein Jahr ist m. E. sowieso verdammt kurz, aber ich glaube schon, dass da einige, wenn nicht viele, da ganz schnell einknicken würden. 

Wie gesagt, ich habe grundsätzlich nichts gegen den EGS und lehne ihn auch gar nicht ab. Ich nutze ja schon das aktuelle "Free Games"-Angebot. 

Nur bin ich halt bislang nicht bereit, da auch nur einen Cent auszugeben, solange ihr Angebot (für mich) nicht attraktiver wird.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Nur ich Frage mich immer noch ob Steam vielleicht allgemein Werbung macht, vielleicht auch für Cyberpunk ohne vertraglichen Rückhalt seitens CD Project Red zu haben.


Habt ihr getrunken ? 

Das ist sowas von  unwahrscheinlich das sie ihren eigenen Shop die Rechte nehmen um es woanders exklusiv anzubieten.


----------



## suggysug (22. März 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Habt ihr getrunken ?
> 
> Das ist sowas von  unwahrscheinlich das sie ihren eigenen Shop die Rechte nehmen um es woanders exklusiv anzubieten.



Den Text hast du grade aus dem Kontext gerissen und hat weniger mit den Exklusivrechten sondern der Werbung zu tun^^.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Den Text hast du grade aus dem Kontext gerissen und hat weniger mit den Exklusivrechten sondern der Werbung zu tun^^.


Es sind noch einige Posts mehr hier die das annehmen, ich war nur etwas zitierfaul. ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. März 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> oh gott, ist das dein ernst? - "wer hier nicht gekauft hat, darf hier auch nicht drüber reden!!! doofe epic-peasants sollen gefälligt unter sich bleiben!!!!" - sind wir jetzt endgültig im kindergarten angelangt? meine güte, kommt echt mal klar.



Naja, stell dir einfach mal vor...Es wäre ein Projekt hier auf PCGames geplant. Die Verantwortlichen bereiten alles dafür vor, richten dafür Foren ein, werben dafür und alles Mögliche. Doch kurz bevor es veröffentlicht wird, schnappt sich dann die Gamestar das Projekt und es heißt dann, dass es erst in 1 Jahr bei der PC Games erscheint. Doch die Gamestar hat kein Forum dafür und so schreiben die ganzen Leute dann schön im PC Games Forum, welche Probleme es dort gibt.
Würdest du das auch in Ordnung finden?


----------



## Jens238 (22. März 2019)

Bei Produktbewertungen ist es doch auch schon Standard, das man nur als Käufer seine Bewertung abgeben kann... Also...


----------



## Jalpar (22. März 2019)

Entwickler entscheiden sich für Epic aus 3 Gründen:

1. Geld
2. Geld
3. Geld

Für ein paar spielt evtl. auch noch eine Rolle, daß sie ihr nicht Spiel nicht unbedingt neben einem Vergewaltigungsspiel sehen wollen.


----------



## lars9401 (23. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Hängt von der Qualität der Exklusivität ab.
> Wenn Epic sich weitere Kassenschlager ergattern. Werden auch Spieler der Verführung nicht wiederstehen.
> 
> Nehmen wir mal ganz frech an:
> Morgen würde CDPR sagen das Cyberpunk exklusiv im Epicstore kommt und die Test lobpreisen das Spiel richtig gut wie Witcher 3, was dann? Ich bezweifel stark das die Masse es boykottieren wird. Einige werden hier schimpfen und Epic und CDPR verfluchen aber trotzdem das Spiel spielen (zumindest ein Teil von ihnen).



Wieso sollte CDPR Cyberpunk exklusiv über Epic bringen ? CDPR hat mit GoG eine eigene Plattform, wieso sollten sie da ihr Spiel weggeben ? Zusätzlich wie Ubisoft aktuell mit The Division 2 ja, aber ausschließlich nein.


----------



## suggysug (23. März 2019)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte CDPR Cyberpunk exklusiv über Epic bringen ? CDPR hat mit GoG eine eigene Plattform, wieso sollten sie da ihr Spiel weggeben ? Zusätzlich wie Ubisoft aktuell mit The Division 2 ja, aber ausschließlich nein.



Es war ein Beispiel. Nach dem Motto "_was wäre wenn_", das wieso spielt da erstmal keine Rolle.


----------



## Tut_Ench (23. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Hängt von der Qualität der Exklusivität ab.
> Wenn Epic sich weitere Kassenschlager ergattern. Werden auch Spieler der Verführung nicht wiederstehen.



Hat ja nicht unbedingt was mit Verführung zu tun, sondenr einfach damit, dass man gerne ein gute Computerspiel spielen möchte. Wenn Epic mit seiner Einkaufstour weitermacht und sich alle großen Titel schnappt, die nicht von Ubisoft, EA oder so kommen, dann wird es halt einfach etwas eng auf dem Markt.
Man kann jetzt sagen "Dann spiel halt was anderes" oder "Warte einfach ein Jahr, bis die Exklusivität endet" und es ist erstmal nicht falsch, löst aber nicht das Problem, dass es aktuell evtl. kein vergleichbares Spiel gibt.

Tim Schweini kann jetzt darüber lamentieren, dass er das Monopol von Steam brechen möchte und sie den Entwicklern einfach gute und attraktive Konditionen bieten möchten und das ist ja auch löblich und gut für die Entwickler, aber ich weiß nicht, ob man das über Exklusivitäten machen muss. Sollen doch die Spieler entscheiden, welche Plattform sie nutzen möchten.


----------



## Tut_Ench (23. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Ein Entwickler/Publisher, der ein Spiel auf Steam ankündigt, muß ja vorher irgend einen Vertrag mit Steam abgeschlossen haben, in dem dann ua. drin steht, daß das Spiel bei Steam veröffentlicht wird. Wenn Entwickler/Publisher nun  nicht glaubhaft versichern können, daß das _ein anderes _Spiel ist, was sie jetzt exklusiv bei Epic rausbringen, müßte Valve auf Nichterfüllung des Vertrages klagen können.



Das ist eben die große Frage, ob es überhaupt derlei Verträge zwischen Valve und den entwicklern gibt, die ein Spiel dort ankündigen.
Sieht für mich erstmal nicht so aus, denn the outer world wurde doch noch in Steam beworben, obwohl der Deal mit Epic längst bestand. Ich hätte jezt erwartet, dass Valve da direkt zwischenhauen würde.

Zu der ganzen Geschichte, dass der Epic-Store ungenutzt die Nutzerdaten von Steam abgreift hat sich Valve ja bisher auch noch nicht so richtig geäußert...bis auf ein kurzes "Wir gucken uns das an".
Kann aber natürlich auch sein, dass sie aktuell noch Munition sammeln, um Epic dann richtig einen reinzudrücken.


----------



## suggysug (23. März 2019)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> [...] aber ich weiß nicht, ob man das über Exklusivitäten machen muss. Sollen doch die Spieler entscheiden, welche Plattform sie nutzen möchten.


Das ist für uns Spieler eine bequeme Lösung.
Ich merk auch gerne an das ich kein Fan von exklusive Spiele bin, aber...

Denken wir weiter und lassen diese Exklusivität fallen, dann würden 90% der Programme und Plattformen ihre Daseinsberechtigung verlieren.
Ich selber würde dann nur noch Steam und Nintendo nutzen.
Keine Playstation, kein Origin, Uplay und Co.
Wieso sollte dann auch noch EA, Steam Kohle dafür geben das sie ihr Spiel in Steam zum Verkauf stellen wenn sie ein eigenes Programm haben das sie nutzen können.

Aus Firmensicht ist es rein wirtschaftlich gesehn einfach Blödsinn.

Es ist nicht wie in der normalen freien Marktwirtschaft wo man von Rewe, Kaufland, Aldi oder Co. man ein Produkt kauft und es nach Belieben verwendet.(Oder Online bei Zalando, Otto, Alternate, Caseking usw...)
Sondern man ist bei den Medien an den Store gebunden.
Bsp, bei Origin kaufen und bei Steam verwenden. Das würde rein vom Copyright nicht gut gehen.

Dieser Markt ist umkämpft und ohne Exklusivität oder Vorteile hat man keine Chance wenn man hier mitmischen will.
Und das wird sich denk ich nie ändern, _außer Google oder Amazon haben am Ende alle aufgekauft_ ...


----------



## Spassbremse (23. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Es ist nicht wie in der normalen freien Marktwirtschaft wo man von Rewe, Kaufland, Aldi oder Co. man ein Produkt kauft und es nach Belieben verwendet.(Oder Online bei Zalando, Otto, Alternate, Caseking usw...)
> Sondern man ist bei den Medien an den Store gebunden.



Oh, das passiert dort genauso alle Nase lang, aber anscheinend fällt es Dir da nicht so recht auf? 

EDEKA, ReWe, etc. listen ständig bekannte Marken aus (und wieder ein), wenn es einen Streit um die Lieferkonditionen gibt. Auch bei Alternate, Mindfactory & Co. gibt es regelmäßig "Beef" mit bestimmten Herstellern/Marken. Ist noch nicht so lange her, da gab's iirc bei MF für knapp drei Monate nix von ASUS...


----------



## suggysug (23. März 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Oh, das passiert dort genauso alle Nase lang, aber anscheinend fällt es Dir da nicht so recht auf?
> 
> EDEKA, ReWe, etc. listen ständig bekannte Marken aus (und wieder ein), wenn es einen Streit um die Lieferkonditionen gibt. Auch bei Alternate, Mindfactory & Co. gibt es regelmäßig "Beef" mit bestimmten Herstellern/Marken. Ist noch nicht so lange her, da gab's iirc bei MF für knapp drei Monate nix von ASUS...



Ich meinte es eher so das man den gekauften Jogurt nur im Rewe vor Ort verköstigen kann^^.
Aber ja du hast recht, ist in meiner Branche auch nicht anders. der Stadler drückt zb bei uns die Preise auch bis aufs letzte weil die Kundschaft angeblich nicht mehr zahlen will (und sie sich dazu 120% darauf rechnen), während wir Hersteller wirklich mit den Preisen zu kämpfen haben, vor allem wenn wir das auch noch in Deutschland tun und nicht in Asien. Bei (als Bsp) Nestle ist es noch schlimmer, weil zwischen den Herstellern und Verbraucher eigentlich 2 Großhändler sind.... und jeder ein Stück vom Kuchen haben will.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. März 2019)

Das müsste eigentlich übrigens nicht sein. Wenn man das Spiel eines Herstellers kauft, dann wäre es durchaus machbar, dass der Hersteller einem das für jeden Client freischaltet. 

Ubisoft macht sowas in der Art ja durchaus, kauft man ein Ubisoft Spiel bei Steam, dann hat man es auch automatisch in uPlay. GoG verhandelt ja auch ständig mit Herstellern, dass die Leute dann ein Spiel, was sie bei Steam haben bei GoG umsonst bekommen. Aber das ist wie gesagt Sache der Hersteller, die ja DRM, Kontrolle etc. meist wollen und alles was dem Kunden nützt sehr kritisch beäugen.


----------



## suggysug (23. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das müsste eigentlich übrigens nicht sein. Wenn man das Spiel eines Herstellers kauft, dann wäre es durchaus machbar, dass der Hersteller einem das für jeden Client freischaltet.
> 
> Ubisoft macht sowas in der Art ja durchaus, kauft man ein Ubisoft Spiel bei Steam, dann hat man es auch automatisch in uPlay. GoG verhandelt ja auch ständig mit Herstellern, dass die Leute dann ein Spiel, was sie bei Steam haben bei GoG umsonst bekommen. Aber das ist wie gesagt Sache der Hersteller, die ja DRM, Kontrolle etc. meist wollen und alles was dem Kunden nützt sehr kritisch beäugen.


Läuft man da nicht Gefahr das jemand das Spiel auf 2 Accounts aktiviert? Also in Steam und in Uplay?


----------



## Worrel (23. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ubisoft macht sowas in der Art ja durchaus, kauft man ein Ubisoft Spiel bei Steam, dann hat man es auch automatisch in uPlay.


Bringt aber nix, da eine Steam Version eines Uplay Spiels Uplay genauso mitstartet wie Uplay dann Steam. Kurz: für ein auf Steam gekauftes _Assassin's Creed 3_ *müssen *Steam UND Uplay im Hintergrund laufen.


----------



## suggysug (23. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bringt aber nix, da eine Steam Version eines Uplay Spiels Uplay genauso mitstartet wie Uplay dann Steam. Kurz: für ein auf Steam gekauftes _Assassin's Creed 3_ *müssen *Steam UND Uplay im Hintergrund laufen.



Ok das macht meine Frage überflüssig^^.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bringt aber nix, da eine Steam Version eines Uplay Spiels Uplay genauso mitstartet wie Uplay dann Steam. Kurz: für ein auf Steam gekauftes _Assassin's Creed 3_ *müssen *Steam UND Uplay im Hintergrund laufen.



Ja sicher, deswegen schrieb ich ja "in der Art", dass die das Ganze mit Hintergedanken machen ist schon klar. Aber am Ende besser als Nichts. Andersrum wäre schließlich auch nett, wird aber ja nicht ermöglicht, man kauft das Spiel für uPlay und kriegt es auch für Steam. Machen sie natürlich leider ja nicht. 

Mein Aufruf ist ja schlicht, dass man als PC Spieler ein einmal gekauftes Spiel auf jedem Launcher nutzen können sollte, auf dem es vertrieben wird. 

Klar kommt dann wieder von der Industrie, dass die Leute dann Account-Sharing betreiben würden, aber ehrlich, wieviele sind das am Ende? Außerdem könnten sie das sehr einfach unterbinden, indem jedes Spiel seine eigene interne Seriennummer hat. Also so, dass ein Spiel das schon in Steam gerade gespielt wird dann den Start verweigert, wenn man es z.B. bei Epic startet. Zumindest für die größeren Publisher und Firmen die auch eine eigene Netz-Infrastruktur haben ist sowas ja kein Problem.


----------

